
Research Suggests a Link Between Vitamin D Deficiency and Covid-19 Deaths - da02
https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/social-instincts/202005/research-suggests-link-between-vitamin-d-deficiency-and-covid-19-deaths
======
Gravyness
I dislike when an article 'interprets' the result from a research but I see
the appeal. However I was curious and found this excerpt from the research
about the sample size and statistic that I found very relevant and important:

Mean overall age was 54.5 years, mean age for expired cases was 65.2 years,
higher compared to active cases (46.3 years). Of the 780 sample, majority
(58.8%) aged below 50 years, most of the them (83.0%) are still admitted in
the hospital. Of the 321 samples aged 50 years and above, majority (66.6%)
died due to the disease. Females (51.3%) outnumbered males (48.7%); however,
there were more male cases who died (66.6%) than female (33.4%). Patients with
existing condition (84.9%) comprised majority of the death cases.

Interestingly, majority of the cases had normal Vitamin D status (49.7%), most
of them (93.0%) are still hospitalized. Of the 213 cases with insufficient
Vitamin D status, majority (49.1%) died. The same distribution was observed in
Vitamin D deficient cases where majority (46.7%) died due to the disease.

Source:
[https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3585561](https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3585561)

